# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED and udev

## drescherjm

I am not sure what CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED does but I get a warning in udev-130 about it:

```
udev: deprecated sysfs layout (kernel too old, or CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED) is unsupported, some udev features may fail

datastore2 linux-2.6.26-openvz-git # zgrep SYSFS /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

```

Should I disable CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED?

----------

## manaka

You should disable it. Read this link for the full story.  :Wink:  http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.hotplug.devel/13141

If you use LVM, beware of Bug 225249, though.

----------

## m3sm3r

What kernel option provides the alternative?

For me when I disable this option I am not able to boot the kernel. I get an error when the system tries to find the root block device. The output is something like this:

```
Block Device /dev/hda3 is not a valid root device

Could not find the root block device in .
```

Thanks

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *m3sm3r wrote:*   

> What kernel option provides the alternative?

 

There is none. Udev does the deed nowadays.

 *Quote:*   

> For me when I disable this option I am not able to boot the kernel. I get an error when the system tries to find the root block device. The output is something like this:
> 
> ```
> Block Device /dev/hda3 is not a valid root device
> 
> ...

 

I have never seen that option stop a boot process. None of my systems have it enabled, and obviously, I'm booted and running enough to be typing this to you with Firefox under KDE-3.5.10. I suggest you have other problems with your kernel. 

I further suggest that you open your own thread on this issue. Include your entire kernel .config file, the results of lspci -n and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as your /etc/fstab file. That way, you can get the attention you want, and the OP can get his problem dealt with without interference.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

